# The Video says it all..



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

The only people who ever gave their lives for others rights and freedom were Jesus Christ and American, Aussie, British and Canadian Soldiers.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

From an old soldier . . . THANK YOU!


----------



## Wiggy (Jun 15, 2011)

Hard to type with my eyes all blurred up there, Larry boy.
Thanks for sharing this with us.
I confess that I have never seen anything but American videos of this sort.
........

"Topamax…" 
Sorry to stir the pot there man but, your statement, though from the heart, is a bit skewed and biased. Not all heroes wear uniforms and speak English (or some form of it). Men, women and even children of ALL nationalities can claim this honor.
........

Here's to Peace and a safe return to the heart and hearth for all who serve.

Peace and blessed be.


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

Hats off to all Men and Women that have the courage, honor and loyalty to protect and serve their country and beliefs. Thanks Larry a very touching video.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

I have one thing to add to that, I don't know if you've seen this down under. God bless them all!

http://abcnews.go.com/US/navy-seal-dog-hawkeye-finds-home/story?id=14428040


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

giving comes from the heart

to all that share of themselves
thru service
or just helping one another

God bless you 
and your loved ones

and thank you


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you Larry! Stay Free


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you again !


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Great Larry, but they sure talk and sing funny.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

... also with a wet face…

*Y E S !*

Thank you very much!


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I was in graduate school from 1974-1977. One of the grad assistants was from Australia. We had a get-together at the prof's house. When Victor said they had been fighting the Japanese a long time before Pearl Harbor, I was amazed at how many thought the fighting started with Pearl Harbor.
G'day, mates!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you Larry. They are all brave to take on that job.
May God bless and keep them free from harm. It would be nice someday if we had true peace and no one need apply for that job. I don't think that will ever happen. Until then we all should support our men and women in arms where ever they may be. they allow us all to have what we have today- freedom from tyrants like they fight in foreign countries. Keep them in your prayers- especially this weekend….........Jim


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for the post from a long serving (27+yrs) US serviceman


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Good one Lazza. Lest we forget.


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you Larry! I served with some great Aussie sailors in Nam. Along with British and Canadian Sailors.

Michael A. Ragan US Navy Retired


----------

